# BH a prerequisite?



## RCS199 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello. Is BH a pre-req or just a good idea to do before pursuing IPO1? Can they be done during the same trial ?


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

It’s a requirement, it’s a test to prove your dog has the requisite temperament. 

It’s my understanding you can do them at the same trial but not the same day.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Yes, it is a prerequisite --- In my few years in the sport, I've heard many people proclaim that they are going to go BH, 1 & 2 in the same multi-day trial ---- and it just doesn't happen that way. But my experience is limited. You can do it so long as it is on different days of the same trial. But if they run BH first thing in the morning, then do tracking or obedience afterward, it's not going to work. One club I know will do BH, obedience and protection in the evening, then tracking the next morning. So it can be difficult to find a venue set up to let you do this.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

middleofnowhere said:


> Yes, it is a prerequisite --- In my few years in the sport, I've heard many people proclaim that they are going to go BH, 1 & 2 in the same multi-day trial ---- and it just doesn't happen that way. But my experience is limited. You can do it so long as it is on different days of the same trial. But if they run BH first thing in the morning, then do tracking or obedience afterward, it's not going to work. One club I know will do BH, obedience and protection in the evening, then tracking the next morning. So it can be difficult to find a venue set up to let you do this.


If you want them to laugh, tell God or your dog your plans. LOL


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

The BH is required and like others stated, you probably won't have time to do it all in one day. Also, if it is your first BH you will have a written test to take (I know DVG does, unless that got dropped with the latest changes)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, a BH is a requirement. 

The BH is a 3 part test of obedience, temperament for the dog and a written test for the handler.

In USCA - You can not do a BH and a 1 in the same day. It's against the rules. You can do a BH and a 1 in the same trial on different days. Not something I would do, makes for a long weekend for the dog but to each their own.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

DVG also says "not the same day" but allows the same trial --- but with the way the clubs I'm familiar with structure their trials, that would be "unlikely" at best.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

**** You only need to do the written test once - for your entire Schutzhund career. They give you proof that you've done it.


----------

